# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  قلمچي اره يا نه ؟؟ بگيد من چيكار كنمم :(

## Elahe_97

سلام من امسال ميرم پيش تجربي در ضمن صفر صفرم يعني تا الان هيچي نخوندم حالا نميدونم برم كانون يا نه برنامه كانون و موسسات ديگه واقعا سنگينه واسه مني كه اولين باره ميخوام اين درسارو بخونم فك كنم اصلا به برنامه نميرسم و فقط نااميدم ميكنه از يه طرفم از هر معلمي پرسيدم گفت واسه ازمونا بايد شركت كني حتما حالا من موندم چيكار كنم ؟؟به نظرتون برنامه كانون واسه مني كه تازه ميخوام شروع كنم زيادي سنگين نيست؟؟ اگه خودم بخونم ازمون شركت نكنم موفق ميشم ؟؟؟

----------


## saeedkh76

> سلام من امسال ميرم پيش تجربي در ضمن صفر صفرم يعني تا الان هيچي نخوندم حالا نميدونم برم كانون يا نه برنامه كانون و موسسات ديگه واقعا سنگينه واسه مني كه اولين باره ميخوام اين درسارو بخونم فك كنم اصلا به برنامه نميرسم و فقط نااميدم ميكنه از يه طرفم از هر معلمي پرسيدم گفت واسه ازمونا بايد شركت كني حتما حالا من موندم چيكار كنم ؟؟به نظرتون برنامه كانون واسه مني كه تازه ميخوام شروع كنم زيادي سنگين نيست؟؟ اگه خودم بخونم ازمون شركت نكنم موفق ميشم ؟؟؟


سلام
برنامه کانون قلمچی برای دانش آموزانی که بار اولشون هست که کنکور میدن خیلی خوبه
حتما شرکت کنید
ولی دوستانی که سال دوم هستند بهتره بعد عید تو آزمونا شرکت کنن

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> سلام
> برنامه کانون قلمچی برای دانش آموزانی که بار اولشون هست که کنکور میدن خیلی خوبه
> حتما شرکت کنید
> ولی دوستانی که سال دوم هستند بهتره بعد عید تو آزمونا شرکت کنن


میشه بگید چرا بعد از عید شرکت کنیم ؟

----------


## saeedkh76

> میشه بگید چرا بعد از عید شرکت کنیم ؟


برنامه قلمچی ویژه دانش آموزان سال اول طراحی شده
اگر به نحوه بودجه بندی آزمون هم نگاه کنید متوجه میشید که روی نیمه اول کتاب تمرکز افراطی داشته و روی نیمه دوم به سرعت رد میشه
برای سال دومیا این برنامه یه جور دست و پا گیریه فقط
سوالات کانون رو تو منزل جواب بدید
ولی فقط آزمونای جامع رو شرکت کنید
اگر هدف آزمون آشنایی با شرایط آزمونه که سال قبل 25 مرحله آزمون دادید و به جو آزمون آشنا هستید
برای سال دوم باید با منطق و آرامش درس خوند
برنامه قلمچی یه جور سریع خوانی با کاهش کیفیت رو القا میکنه تا تو 2 هفته بودجه آزمون تموم شه و اجازه یادگیری و تسلط عمیق رو نمیده

----------


## Lullaby

> برنامه قلمچی ویژه دانش آموزان سال اول طراحی شدهاگر به نحوه بودجه بندی آزمون هم نگاه کنید متوجه میشید که روی نیمه اول کتاب تمرکز افراطی داشته و روی نیمه دوم به سرعت رد میشهبرای سال دومیا این برنامه یه جور دست و پا گیریه فقطسوالات کانون رو تو منزل جواب بدیدولی فقط آزمونای جامع رو شرکت کنیداگر هدف آزمون آشنایی با شرایط آزمونه که سال قبل 25 مرحله آزمون دادید و به جو آزمون آشنا هستیدبرای سال دوم باید با منطق و آرامش درس خوندبرنامه قلمچی یه جور سریع خوانی با کاهش کیفیت رو القا میکنه تا تو 2 هفته بودجه آزمون تموم شه و اجازه یادگیری و تسلط عمیق رو نمیده


موافق نیستم!!!!

----------


## saeedkh76

> موافق نیستم!!!!


ممنون میشم دلیلتون رو بگید

----------


## Bimokh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط avakhanoom


موافق نیستم!!!!


چرآ؟؟*

----------


## mahdinnn

ب نظر من بهترین و‌منطقی ترین برنامه قلمچیه و‌شرکت کنید و‌پایبند به برنامه باشید و اجرا کنید
مرورها و تکرار هم ب اندازه کافی و‌مناسب داره
موفق‌باشید

(لو رفتن سوال/ کیفیت سوال و .... دقت نکنید، وجود داره ها ولی به‌علت برنامه خوب اونارو میشه ندید گرف)

----------


## :Abolfazl:

هر کجا که فکر میکنی مناسب تره برو تو همین انجمن هم داریم که با ۲۶ سال سن رفتن گاج دندون اصفهان قبول شدن یا مثل آقای بابایی رفتن قلم چی پزشکی شهید بهشتی قبول شدن. مطمئنا نمونه های دیگه ای هم هستند.من خودم ترجیح میدم تا عید برم گاج بعدش بیام قلمچی

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> برنامه قلمچی ویژه دانش آموزان سال اول طراحی شده
> اگر به نحوه بودجه بندی آزمون هم نگاه کنید متوجه میشید که روی نیمه اول کتاب تمرکز افراطی داشته و روی نیمه دوم به سرعت رد میشه
> برای سال دومیا این برنامه یه جور دست و پا گیریه فقط
> سوالات کانون رو تو منزل جواب بدید
> ولی فقط آزمونای جامع رو شرکت کنید
> اگر هدف آزمون آشنایی با شرایط آزمونه که سال قبل 25 مرحله آزمون دادید و به جو آزمون آشنا هستید
> برای سال دوم باید با منطق و آرامش درس خوند
> برنامه قلمچی یه جور سریع خوانی با کاهش کیفیت رو القا میکنه تا تو 2 هفته بودجه آزمون تموم شه و اجازه یادگیری و تسلط عمیق رو نمیده


یعنی تا عید کل مباحث رو ببندیم ؟!
ولی بچه های پشت کنکوری همیشه تا جو رقابت باشن بهتر نیست انگیزه افزایش تراز و.... !!!!

----------


## Lullaby

> ممنون میشم دلیلتون رو بگید


البته ببخشید من این حرف رو به شما گفتم شما خودتون استادید :Yahoo (1): میدونید آزمون دادن خیلی خوبه دانش آموز دستش راه میفته و ذهنش عادت میکنه ک اطلاعاتی رو ک در مدت طولانی خونده رو توی 4 ساعت بیاره روی کاغذ و ذهنش باز میشه آزمون و خطا میکنه و سرعتش. زیاد میشه قدرت فکر کردنش میره بالا اعتماد بنفس پیدا میکنه سنجیده میشه باید این رو همیشه بدونیم ک کیفیت مهمه من خودم سال اولمه اما پشت کنکوری ها میتونن نقص های برنامه های راهبردی هر آزمونی رو جبران کنن....ببخشید باز :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Lullaby

> *چرآ؟؟*


عزیزم تو پست قبل گفتم

----------


## Lullaby

> یعنی تا عید کل مباحث رو ببندیم ؟!ولی بچه های پشت کنکوری همیشه تا جو رقابت باشن بهتر نیست انگیزه افزایش تراز و.... !!!!


شرکت در یک آزمون خوب بهترین گزینست برای موفقیت اینجوری حس رقابت بوجود میاد و اینکه اگه آدم آزمون نره تنبلیش میشه هی کش میده الکی درساروموفق باشید مهندس ایشالا سال دیگه صنعتی شریف

----------


## sheyda3000

ببحشيد من شنيدم بعد عيد نود درصد تو ازمون سنجش شركت ميكنن كه ازمون اخر يه چيز تو مايه خود كنكورم ميشه 
بعد كسي كه فقط ٣ ازمون اخر رو بخواد شركت كنه از سنجش پول رو كامل بايد بده؟
كسي از هزينه ازمونا خبر داره

----------


## _NiLoOfAr_

> ببحشيد من شنيدم بعد عيد نود درصد تو ازمون سنجش شركت ميكنن كه ازمون اخر يه چيز تو مايه خود كنكورم ميشه 
> بعد كسي كه فقط ٣ ازمون اخر رو بخواد شركت كنه از سنجش پول رو كامل بايد بده؟
> كسي از هزينه ازمونا خبر داره



اره خیلیا توی ازمونای جامع سنجش شرکت میکنن 
نه اگه کسی فقط 3تا ازمون اخر رو بخواد، فقط پول همون 3تا رو میده  :Yahoo (1): 

ثبت نام آزمـــون هاي آزمایشی سنجش

----------


## saeedkh76

> البته ببخشید من این حرف رو به شما گفتم شما خودتون استادیدمیدونید آزمون دادن خیلی خوبه دانش آموز دستش راه میفته و ذهنش عادت میکنه ک اطلاعاتی رو ک در مدت طولانی خونده رو توی 4 ساعت بیاره روی کاغذ و ذهنش باز میشه آزمون و خطا میکنه و سرعتش. زیاد میشه قدرت فکر کردنش میره بالا اعتماد بنفس پیدا میکنه سنجیده میشه باید این رو همیشه بدونیم ک کیفیت مهمه من خودم سال اولمه اما پشت کنکوری ها میتونن نقص های برنامه های راهبردی هر آزمونی رو جبران کنن....ببخشید باز


نه خواهش میکنم
حرف شما هم درسته
من هم نگفتم شخص آزمون نده
میتونه سوالات رو تو منزل توی وقت قانونی جواب بده و حتی تراز خودش رو هم محاسبه کنه
ولی برای خوندن دروس با برنامه شخصی خودش پیش بره و تا عید دروس رو بصورت دقیق و کامل تموم کنه
این چیزی هم که میگم برا کسی خوبه که به خودش مطمئن باشه بدون آزمون میتونه خودش رو نگه داره و درس بخونه
وگرنه اگر بخواد درس رو ول کنه و همونطوری که دوستمون گفت زیر درس در بره و کشش بده ضرر میکنه تا سود

----------


## kamelia

> ببحشيد من شنيدم بعد عيد نود درصد تو ازمون سنجش شركت ميكنن كه ازمون اخر يه چيز تو مايه خود كنكورم ميشه 
> بعد كسي كه فقط ٣ ازمون اخر رو بخواد شركت كنه از سنجش پول رو كامل بايد بدهكسي از هزينه ازمونا خبر داره


نه فقط پول همون سه ازمون رو بايد بدي

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

به نظر من قلم چی عالیه و شرکت تو ازموناش رو حتما توصیه میکنم

قلم چی به دانش اموز راه رو نشون میده ،شرکت نکردنش تو ازموناش هم مثل اینه که ورزشکار باشی نری زمین فوتبال واسه تمرین بگی روی فرش خونمون تمرین میکنم= بدترین کار ممکن

----------


## Ali.N

> سلام من امسال ميرم پيش تجربي در ضمن صفر صفرم يعني تا الان هيچي نخوندم حالا نميدونم برم كانون يا نه برنامه كانون و موسسات ديگه واقعا سنگينه واسه مني كه اولين باره ميخوام اين درسارو بخونم فك كنم اصلا به برنامه نميرسم و فقط نااميدم ميكنه از يه طرفم از هر معلمي پرسيدم گفت واسه ازمونا بايد شركت كني حتما حالا من موندم چيكار كنم ؟؟به نظرتون برنامه كانون واسه مني كه تازه ميخوام شروع كنم زيادي سنگين نيست؟؟ اگه خودم بخونم ازمون شركت نكنم موفق ميشم ؟؟؟


اره برنامه کانون خوبه!همه رو خوب میچینن
اگه وقت زیاد میخوای برو گزینه دو!چون هر 3 هفته ازمون داری!

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> برنامه قلمچی ویژه دانش آموزان سال اول طراحی شده
> اگر به نحوه بودجه بندی آزمون هم نگاه کنید متوجه میشید که روی نیمه اول کتاب تمرکز افراطی داشته و روی نیمه دوم به سرعت رد میشه
> برای سال دومیا این برنامه یه جور دست و پا گیریه فقط
> سوالات کانون رو تو منزل جواب بدید
> ولی فقط آزمونای جامع رو شرکت کنید
> اگر هدف آزمون آشنایی با شرایط آزمونه که سال قبل 25 مرحله آزمون دادید و به جو آزمون آشنا هستید
> برای سال دوم باید با منطق و آرامش درس خوند
> برنامه قلمچی یه جور سریع خوانی با کاهش کیفیت رو القا میکنه تا تو 2 هفته بودجه آزمون تموم شه و اجازه یادگیری و تسلط عمیق رو نمیده


احسنت برادر واقعا خیلی خوب توضیح دادی حرفات رو کسی متوجه میشه که برنامه قلم چی رو انالیز کرده باشه

----------


## mahdi7798

کاملا درست می گن ایشون.....مثلا قلمچی تا اخر اذر ماه فقط فصلای اینه و عدسه و کار وانرژی رو از فیزیک پایه جمع می کنه......ولی تو دو ماه یعنی بهمن و اسفند فصلای فشار و گرما و یکم از ساکن رو جمع می کنه....اینطوری فارق اتحیصلا ضربه می خورن


> برنامه قلمچی ویژه دانش آموزان سال اول طراحی شده
> اگر به نحوه بودجه بندی آزمون هم نگاه کنید متوجه میشید که روی نیمه اول کتاب تمرکز افراطی داشته و روی نیمه دوم به سرعت رد میشه
> برای سال دومیا این برنامه یه جور دست و پا گیریه فقط
> سوالات کانون رو تو منزل جواب بدید
> ولی فقط آزمونای جامع رو شرکت کنید
> اگر هدف آزمون آشنایی با شرایط آزمونه که سال قبل 25 مرحله آزمون دادید و به جو آزمون آشنا هستید
> برای سال دوم باید با منطق و آرامش درس خوند
> برنامه قلمچی یه جور سریع خوانی با کاهش کیفیت رو القا میکنه تا تو 2 هفته بودجه آزمون تموم شه و اجازه یادگیری و تسلط عمیق رو نمیده

----------


## Lullaby

> نه خواهش میکنم
> حرف شما هم درسته
> من هم نگفتم شخص آزمون نده
> میتونه سوالات رو تو منزل توی وقت قانونی جواب بده و حتی تراز خودش رو هم محاسبه کنه
> ولی برای خوندن دروس با برنامه شخصی خودش پیش بره و تا عید دروس رو بصورت دقیق و کامل تموم کنه
> این چیزی هم که میگم برا کسی خوبه که به خودش مطمئن باشه بدون آزمون میتونه خودش رو نگه داره و درس بخونه
> وگرنه اگر بخواد درس رو ول کنه و همونطوری که دوستمون گفت زیر درس در بره و کشش بده ضرر میکنه تا سود


بستگی به فردش داره عده ی کمی هستن با این مشخصات که شما میفرمایین
اما حرف شما درست و متین هست به شرطی که فرد آدم این کار باشه :Yahoo (1):

----------


## sheyda3000

ببخشيد گزينه٢ يا سنجش از قلمچي بهتر نيستن؟ در يه حدن؟
ميشه يكي توضيح بده
شنيدم سنجش سوالاش استاندارد بهتري دارن و معقول تر هستن نسبت به سوالات كنكور

----------


## INFERNAL

> کاملا درست می گن ایشون.....مثلا قلمچی تا اخر اذر ماه فقط فصلای اینه و عدسه و کار وانرژی رو از فیزیک پایه جمع می کنه......ولی تو دو ماه یعنی بهمن و اسفند فصلای فشار و گرما و یکم از ساکن رو جمع می کنه....اینطوری فارق اتحیصلا ضربه می خورن


واسه همین میگن باید برنامه ی آزمون رو واسه خودمون شخصی سازی کنیم

----------

